# Bob cat



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

4 am and I have found my prditor. It is a large bobcat. I now need to hunt it down to it's lair. I shot at it this am but did not get a clean shot. I did bust myself in the mouth with the recoil from my 20 gauge. I am stll wondering how I did that. I bought a Brinkman Q beam yasterday and it lit up the whole area this am when I heard a cat noise outside. Thought it was one of our house/ barn cats in distress. DO NOT put the shotgun on top of the q beam to fire. the result is a knock down with a bleed ing mouth. Wish I could have been more awake. Got to go clean the blood off my mouth now.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Always a good time getting up in the middle of the night to shoot a predator. Better luck next time on that one.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Those bobcats are hard to get. They are smart and can disappear in an instant. Good luck getting it.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Find out if anyone has bobcat dogs, depending on prey populations females can have a range of upto 2 sq mi & male ranges will cover about 3-6 female territories.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Can you trap it?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

You might want to try putting a red filter lens on your Q-beam so you can see the predators eyes at night.Check your state game laws on night hunting first though. Good luck.
Also, there is a very good article in the April issue of Predator Xtreme magazine on bobcats you might like.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The red filter is supposedly, so they can't see your white light, not vice versa. I've never had a problem calling critters in using a white light though. I've always tried to pick the light up, just to where you can see their eyeballs showing.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe I would've took care of the bleeding before I got on the computer....


----------

